# Do You Have Enthusiastic LotR Parents?



## Gandalf White (Dec 29, 2002)

I was just wondering how many people on TTF had parents (or spouses) that are really into LotR too!
Mine aren't the total enthusiasts, but really like the movies alot!


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 29, 2002)

It was a really big thing with my dad and his brother in the 70's and both of their wives (my mummy and aunty) later on both liked it and were widely Tolkien read as well. All four of them were incredible readers besides.

I was asking my other family members about it at Christmas, and my nanna and my great grandad were never really big readers and had never read it.
My uncle is a *fantastic* artist and has done a few Tolkien sketches, like a pencil of Gandalf and a water colour of Thorin both at my parents house.. he far surpasses anything I've seen by Lee and Howe, I just have to figure out a way to get him to do me one


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 29, 2002)

my dad likes it, my mom hates it.

kinda like gollum and his ring, no?


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 30, 2002)

my family absolutely LOVES LotR. It has always been a family thing to go see it. but it really is mainly my dad, me, and my brother who are REALLY obsessed with it. my mom just loves the books.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, and my brother and my sister


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks whoever the Mod was who added that 5th option!


----------



## Deleted member 3778 (Dec 30, 2002)

my parents dont hate it, they just think its a stupid waste of time that makes me "lose touch" of the real world... 

my grandmother's probably the only one who's read a Tolkien book (the hobbit) without being told to and actually LIKED IT


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 30, 2002)

itsme uncles that like it more, i have quizes with them, and i stumped the "more into the histories of it" one by asking "how many Istarí were there to begin with and what were their names (proper names)" hehe its a teaser to most hard core LOTR fans!!!

Thôl


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 30, 2002)

They don't really care, my dad read the books a long time ago.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aragorns_girl00 _
> *my family absolutely LOVES LotR. It has always been a family thing to go see it. but it really is mainly my dad, me, and my brother who are REALLY obsessed with it. my mom just loves the books. *



that is the exact same for me!


----------



## Éomond (Dec 31, 2002)

My dad doesn't care. My mom likes it to a degree and my older brother reads the books and watches the movies but just for enjoyment. He always gets mad at me because I spend too much time with LotR My family is so-so. Oh, and I'm totally obessesed.


----------



## Ghâshdurb (Dec 31, 2002)

my dad read the books and really likes the movies alot. My mom thinks im being hysterical for wanting to see TTT for the third time in two weeks, even tho she likes the movies (the first one more seeing as she's not really into the big battle thing), she never read the books.

My sis just thinks the movies are cool.. and me..well after seeing TTT i went home, grabbed the Silmarillion (got about halfway through cos i stumbled on the ardalambion.com Quenya course and been spending my time on that) and well.. things have been rolling from that point on..

and of course, im a total Warcraft fanatic


----------



## Goldberry1234 (Dec 31, 2002)

Neither of my parents said they liked it, until I watched FOTR with my mom. Now she is reading all the books, and I have taken her to see the TTT (don't ever go to the movies with someone who hasn't read the book yet...it's....frustrating to say the least). My dad isn't into them at all. My husband, thankfully, likes it just as much as I do, so at least he doesn't think I'm insane.........


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Dec 31, 2002)

I AM a Tolkien adicted parent 

And even though my daughter tolerates my obsession, I dare not speak too much about LOTR and all related stuff or I get: "Mom, you're getting crazy!" ... And you should see how her friends look at me when they see the LOTR-stuff around the house 

Thank goodness that I have you, my forum friends!


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, that's cool. I've never really thought about that option!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Jan 1, 2003)

Me mum and dad think its ok and all but they'd totally flip out if they knew I was suscribed here (they dont know  )


----------



## LegolasLuver (Jan 2, 2003)

my mom and dad has never really watched the movie or anything so i dunno. my brother likes it though, he was watching the movie a little while ago.


----------



## spoonfry (Jan 2, 2003)

When I was a little girl, my mother would tell me stories from LotR and her favorite was the part about Eowyn and the Nazgul. It was very thrilling and when I learned to read, I discovered that her telling was almost word-for-word from the book.


----------



## Nevavarein (Jan 2, 2003)

well, they do like it, but then my mom sorta doesnt know much about it e.g.: she calls the elves faeries, actually it was my dad eho got me into LoTR in the first place


----------



## QueenSilverleaf (Jan 2, 2003)

Dad's the one who got me started of Lotr, by reading it to me when I was little. He likes it, but he doen't flip over it. 

Mom isn't to fond of anything fantasy/sci fi. She watched the movie, but thats about it. 

And the rest of my relatives? *shrug* They could care less. 

Which is why I spend time chattering here, and on lots of other Tolkien related places! Go me!


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 4, 2003)

My dad was actually the first one in the family to like LOTR. He read the Lord of the Rings maybe 15 or 20 years ago...and was really into it for awhile. He was very excited to see all of the films. And he was the one who took the entire family to see the FOTR last year. (I give him credit for that, because it I hadn't had seen the film, I may not have read the books...and found the wonderful world of Tolkien in the first place)

My mom, although she never read the book, liked the movies and thinks the story is "very nice"...as she would say in her very motherly way of saying things. 

I am really greatful that both my parents love the story...because I am able to have great conversations about the Lord of the Rings with them...and they appreciate the fact that I am able to explain to them the background of people, places and history of middle earth. It makes our Tolkien experience so much better because of it.


----------



## Isilme (Jan 5, 2003)

My mom liked the books, but she hasn't read them for like.... 30 some years. In other words she has a very little idea of what I'm talking about.
My dad never reads books, but he likes the movie!


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 5, 2003)

My situation's a bit like Lhunithiliel's. My adult daughter is supportive, though; she brought me a copy of January's Empire magazine because it had a huge LotR feature in it. She's glad I got her to read Lord of the Rings, but hasn't ventured as far as the Silmarillion.

My dad would have loved Tolkien, but I'm sure he never found out about it. My mum is an addictive reader, but isn't into Tolkien at all. My younger daughter (8) got The Hobbit Illustrated Edition for Christmas - a beautiful book with Alan Lee illustrations - which she has started to read.


----------



## Arwen_evenstar (Jan 5, 2003)

My dad likes the books, but thinks i'm a bit too obsessed!!


----------



## wee kev (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I'm a parent!

I have two kids, 15yrs & 19yrs. The elder humours me with LOTR but my 15yr old son is, after watching FOTR (dvd), starting to come round. He still has a way to go but I'm working on him!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 7, 2003)

Argh! The only reason my mom and dad got married and had kids was because they liked Tolkien! As soon as they figured out they had nothing else in common, they got divorced. I was lucky that it took them a while to figure it out!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Jan 7, 2003)

my mom has been a fan since she read it in Jr. High. she took classes on the sil when she was in college and stuff shes the one who got me into it she read it to me and my brothers as a bed time story when we were little and she took me to the midnight preview of the first and second ones. its great


----------



## Uminya (Jan 8, 2003)

My dad read part of LotR, but never got into it, and my mom read The Hobbit and liked it, but never read LotR (if you saw how slow she reads, you'd know why).

However...my Uncle "Boromir" (whom I call that because at one point he looked like my idea of Boromir ) loves LotR, the Hobbit, the Silmarillion, and he's working on the other books (I should try and get him on here...). I have a cousin (who _does_ come to TTF and is known as Nahar) who loves Tolkien, and some other cousins and relatives who have read at least something of Tolkien's


----------



## Shiprah (Jan 8, 2003)

My parents really don't care. They have seen the movies but thats about it. I wish that they were more into it. They don't even care to go to the theater to see TTT. So next weekend my brother and I are going to see it for the first time!! I can't wait.!!!He likes it a little but he is really into StarWars. As for my other family members they can't even get through a book!!


----------



## Mablung (Jan 8, 2003)

Lets put it this way they don't know what the One Ring is.


----------



## smeagol444 (Jan 9, 2003)

*tis a dangerous business frodo, stepping out your door*

my dad loves it, the books and the movie, mum says it's not really her thing but the books are good

my grandfather is wise old man who reminds me of gandalf he loves the books of course, being an ex college english lecturer but looks down on the movies-- he refuses to even watch them
hollywood filth he mumbles even though it isn't anything to do with hollywood but he is usually found to stamp on anything to do with technology

i asked him to grow his hair long and grow a beard however he bluntly refused.


----------



## Enduriel (Jan 10, 2003)

My dad doesn't like the movies and doesn't want to read the books, my mum loves the movies though and has started to read the books.


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm trying to get my mom to read the books, but she's rather reluctant. I keep telling her if she likes the movies she'll LOVE the books, but I don't know what's keeping her.....


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 11, 2003)

My parents are closing on 60, and guess what: They don't really care.


----------



## Kementari (Jan 11, 2003)

My dad read the books back in the 60s, he likes them. My mom *hates* the books for some reason, she doesnt like me reading them at all


----------



## HobbitGirl (Jan 12, 2003)

My dad read the books in college and he really likes the movies, but I'm a huge fan and every time we watch FotR again I always give him a bit more info he didn't know. My mom took me to TTT without seeing FotR first, so it was...challenging helping her through the movie. Luckily she rented FotR the next day! My brother thinks I'm totally insane and he only read the Hobbit because my dad forced him to. Every time someone at his school talks about LotR he tells them to shutup.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jan 12, 2003)

my dad has loved lotr since he was a kid, but hes not as into the movies as he is with the books. he's an artist, so he has a lot of LOTR pictures about. my mom on the other hand is nuts about it, like me. she bought me a longbow for my bday....cause im into archery....and a long bow cause its more like lotr. *grins*


----------



## Beleg (Sep 30, 2003)

Think it is too 'childish'. Hate it to some extent.


----------



## The-Elf-Herself (Oct 3, 2003)

My Dad could care less about LOTR, but my Mom is really into it. She loves hobbits, and has read LOTR, the Hobbit, the Sil, the UT, and some of the HoME, same as me. For Christmas we all got her LOTR stuff since she usually doesn't have much money to spend on herself: a nice copy of 'the Hobbit', a hobbit bookmark, a special hobbit-stuff box that I made, and a copy of the FOTR soundtrack. Anyone get the idea she likes hobbits?  She even dressed up as a hobbit for the TTT premier and is reprising her costume for ROTK and since she's really short, sort of-er round, and impish, she fits the part perfectly.


----------



## Rhiannon (Oct 3, 2003)

My dad read _The Lord of the Rings_ in high school, immediately became a Tolkien freak, married my mom (who read LOTR because he loved it, but it's not really her thing) and proceeded to raise lots of little Tolkien freaks. 

Reading is extremely important in our family- Papa read The Chronicles of Narnia to my brother when he was two years old (I was barely born), and my brother sat through them all. When I was five years old, he started reading _The Hobbit_ and _The Lord of the Rings_ out loud. And then he did it again. And again. And again....Every year, with very few exceptions, he reads _The Lord of the Rings_ out loud. 

Of course my favorite part of the book is 'The Battle of Pelennor Fields'. I would ask for that part over and over again when we weren't currently reading the book; I would ask for it especially when I was upset. And on my sixteenth birthday he gave me a leather-bound copy of _The Lord of the Rings_, and wrote a note in the margin that he could never read it without thinking of me, and that he hoped whenever I read it I would remember I was his little girl. 

Now it's fall, and that means it's time to read it again. I've missed the last few readings, but I'm determined to hear all of this one, in my last year before I leave for college.


----------



## spirit (Oct 13, 2003)

They don’t think the movies are all that. They tell me not to watch them too much. I have to watch the movie on the computer in peacs without anyone complaining that they’ve seen it too much (that happens to be once!!!)


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 13, 2003)

My mum dosn't like reading any fiction books even though i've tried countless times to read LOTR she just won't do it, and my dad has read all 3 LOTR and is half way through the Silmarillian.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Oct 20, 2003)

None of my family really understands my facination with Tolkien. Or LOTR. My Dad kinda likes the movies but none of them have actually read the books. Other than that.....it's not really an issue. Apart from the fact that if someone found out i was a member of the Tolkien Forum i' prolly be laughed out of the house and banned from the computer....... EEP!


----------



## Eliot (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, my dad was the one who got me involved in Tolkien's books a couple years ago. He was only able to read _The Hobbit_ and _The Fellowship of the Ring_ after I had read them and told him that they were really cool. He never had time to read anything else by Tolkien after reading those two, and he never will have the time, seeing as he's in Heaven now. 

My mom doesn't really know much at all about Tolkien, Middle-earth, etc. She's a pretty busy woman.  She's seen parts of FotR, and TTT, but not anything else.

None of my family has any interest in reading the books, except for my oldest sister, who has her own set of the series. I'm not sure if she's finished that or not. All the rest of my siblings just watch the movies, except for one who thinks it's just another fad that will eventually be forgotten. Weirdo....


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 21, 2003)

I was about thirteen when my dad showed me a copy of the Fellowship (in dutch) in our local library. I've kept reading ever since I think. A year or so later I found the complete series (LOTR, the appendices and the Hobbit as paperbacks) in a box of books that was about to be thrown away. My dad read them in the seventies I think and once more some years later, but his memory is quite hazy and he considers the movies as something fun. He just keeps asking me if things like that really happened in the true story. 

My mother and my younger brother don't really bother about fantasy stories. My brother likes movies in general, but the thinks the LOTR's lean to much on special effects.


----------



## Amarië (Oct 21, 2003)

My Dad loves it and my Mom has no idea what it's even about. She rarely reads. I'm kinda bummed in a way because I love it so much (i live with my mom btw) and have been trying atleast to get her to watch Fellowship with me for about 2 weeks now but she just keeps putting it off... sad really.
~A~


----------



## elf_queen (Nov 8, 2003)

My dad's never read them, and he says that he won't no matter what, even though he likes the movies. So I'm trying to bully my mom into reading them, so I'll have someone to play LOTR trivial Pursuit with when I get it for Christmas.


----------

